# oh what joy, more London night shots :S



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2008)

It was cold, wet and windy

yep, more shots of that damn eye, but this time its an odd pinky colour

1



 
2



 
3


----------



## danir (Mar 16, 2008)

The first two are magnificent Andy.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool!! 
You made it!
You were there!!!
(I missed you meanwhile - honestly!)

And WHAT photos!
No reason to put up a ":S", at all!
They are sooo good.

_You *must* have a very good *camera*!  _* *


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 16, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> _You *must* have a very good *camera*!  _* *


 :lmao:



They are sooooo sharp.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Mar 16, 2008)

That first one is beautiful.


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 16, 2008)

You're on a roll LP, the sharpness of the detail is just wicked.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Mar 16, 2008)

OMG!!! in love with number 2!!!

i cant stop going back to it!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 16, 2008)

Great shots Andy.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2008)

danir said:


> The first two are magnificent Andy.



Many thanks



LaFoto said:


> Cool!!
> You made it!
> You were there!!!
> (I missed you meanwhile - honestly!)
> ...



Yep I made it!
Indeed I was there

yep, its a good camera, even if it doesn't work properly 



Antarctican said:


> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> They are sooooo sharp.



cheers



Hooligan Dan said:


> That first one is beautiful.



many thanks



Kazoo said:


> You're on a roll LP, the sharpness of the detail is just wicked.





lostcase_gib said:


> OMG!!! in love with number 2!!!
> 
> i cant stop going back to it!



cheers



kundalini said:


> Great shots Andy.  Keep 'em coming.



thanks


----------



## Renair (Mar 17, 2008)

Andy, as usual, bloody excellent mate!


----------



## Scurra (Mar 17, 2008)

Great stuff Andy,

I'm amazed at how dark the sky is, usually when I take photos like that the light pollution makes everything go a nasty shade of orange.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Mar 17, 2008)

First two are genuinely stunning. 

Exposure time works perfectly.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2008)

Renair said:


> Andy, as usual, bloody excellent mate!



Cheers mate



Scurra said:


> Great stuff Andy,
> 
> I'm amazed at how dark the sky is, usually when I take photos like that the light pollution makes everything go a nasty shade of orange.



Thanks, yeah I know what you mean about the sky so I've started under-exposing them then darken them a bit more in PS



GeorgeUK said:


> First two are genuinely stunning.
> 
> Exposure time works perfectly.



many thanks


----------



## MossEsque (Mar 17, 2008)

All i will say is "WOW"


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 17, 2008)

what do you shoot with and what are settings on first 2. great shots.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2008)

1st shot 
16secs
F8
ISO100
20mm

2nd shot
16secs
F9.9
ISO 100
35mm

3rd shot
6secs
F8
ISO100
24mm

many thanks


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

The first two are fantastic - but more so the first than the last.

David


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2008)

cheers matey


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 20, 2008)

Excellent shots! Love the detail and colors (I mean colours)...


----------



## gman172 (Mar 20, 2008)

no 2 is breathtaking - realistic and very tastefully done

a true professional shot


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 20, 2008)

2nd is rediculously sharp =O


----------



## JRob (Mar 20, 2008)

#2 is awesome!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 21, 2008)

many many thanks


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 21, 2008)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!  #2 is my fave, but all of them are (did I say) AWESOME!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 22, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## Northsider (Mar 22, 2008)

Great photos!  I HAVE to make it to London someday, looks beautiful there,


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2008)

nice 

need to get back to london again to take even better shots


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 22, 2008)

cheers


----------



## MX962 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excelent


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 23, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2008)

wow, apart from you godlike photo skills, the water really makes these pics work, the favourite is my second...


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 23, 2008)

duncanp said:


> wow, apart from *you godlike photo skills*,



oh dear, I hope you did not cause irreparable damage to his ego ... it will grow too fast now! :lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

duncanp said:


> wow, apart from you godlike photo skills, the water really makes these pics work, the favourite is my second...



cheers mate but I think if anyone has godlike photo skills its you



Alex_B said:


> oh dear, I hope you did not cause irreparable damage to his ego ... it will grow too fast now! :lmao:



I have no ego, I don't even like myself so how could I have one


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 24, 2008)

I just realized I have not commented on this yet... Lovely shots LP!!! I love them.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I just realized I have not commented on this yet... Lovely shots LP!!! I love them.



I just realized I haven't commented on your comment, now I have


----------



## Hoppy (Mar 24, 2008)

I just realised .......I prefer Singapore!!!!!!

Great shots Andy, love #1


----------



## ei5jf (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello Andy 

 I have to say your pics of the Wheel are brilliant and very deserved of the praise and comments on this thread.. Something for us all to aspire to..

Andy


----------



## ricke46 (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 26, 2008)

ricke46 said:


> Beautiful!


Hahaha! I got married at the Japenese Gardens in Saratoga. Sorry everyone couldn't help it. [/thread hijack]


----------



## souljourney (Mar 26, 2008)

The first is my fave...outstanding work!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 31, 2008)

many thanks everyone


----------



## [Woodsy] (Mar 31, 2008)

Alright chief! Lovely shots! As said really, first two are awsome!

Also, nice to know there are people from my neck of the woods back at home!


----------



## the real slim aidy (Apr 2, 2008)

Love them all colours are amazing


----------



## One Sister (Apr 2, 2008)

You don't need me to tell you all these shots are absolutely fabulous (but I'll tell you anyway ).

Would you mind posting the exif data and your method?  You know, something that I could try at home...unless of course if it's too dangerous .  

Again:  AWESOME!


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 2, 2008)

Amazing shots!!


----------

